# Run Flat Tires



## iiotoko (Aug 5, 2002)

Any thoughts on the Run Flat tires option for a MY03 330i? What about the tire pressure monitor. Is that just a beep when the tire pressure runs low or is it another idiot light on the dashboard.

Thanks!


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

The run-flat options on BMWs have been very uncommon. I have never seen an E46 that had this option, and I think in the past years I have seen 3 740iL's with the option. I guess that shows its popularity, at least here in the Northeast.

Since you don't really have a choice, I would go with it. The sport seats alone are worth it, and in the end, if you don't like the tires you can change them MUCH cheaper than it would cost to retrofit sport seats! That being said, you don't have much of a choice anyways, since BMW does not offer a sport wheel/tire combo on the 330xi/325xi even if equipped with the sport package. The run-flats can't really be worse than the all-seasons, can they??

The Tire Pressure Monitor is just another idiot light in the instrument display.


----------



## volumelevel7 (Jul 7, 2002)

*.*

_Suma-Tuma tires and they gotta be run flat_ - Big Tymers:bigpimp:

No experience with these... arent they wicked heavy?


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

*330xi with Run Flat*

Anyone else had experience with the run flat tires? See a few new folks on the board with the 330xi sport package. Unfortunately they are standard if you want the sport package and I love that seat and steering wheel. Have read mixed reviews about the Goodyear tires on Tire Rack. They cost $211 each to replace and that is the only replacement option. Some questions:

- Are they noisy?
- Wet weather traction? Snow?
- Do you swap them with a regular snow package in the winter?
- Can you replace them regular tires later on and still use the tire pressure monitor?
- Thoughts on buying a full size spare for the trunk? Not sure why they put a compact spare back there - Weight or cost?
- How is the ride quality? Stiff or harsh?

Thanks for the input. Get my 2004 330xi made in October and have a chance to change my mind. Currently I have the sport package ordered, but am thinking about changing my mind due to the tires.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

autobahn said:


> - Wet weather traction? Snow?


If they're performance tire's they'll suck in the snow. If they're "all season" they'll be OK in light to moderate snow.



> - Can you replace them regular tires later on and still use the tire pressure monitor?


As long as the overall diameter of the weel/tire is the same. Most presure monitors use weel speed to determine underinflation



> - How is the ride quality? Stiff or harsh?


Since you can run on the flat tires because they have stiffer sidewalls, the ride is likely to be harsher.



> Thanks for the input. Get my 2004 330xi made in October and have a chance to change my mind. Currently I have the sport package ordered, but am thinking about changing my mind due to the tires.


I'm not sure how much the sports package is for the xis, but you'd likely spend more to get similar seats and a steering wheel. IMO, the sport seats are far superior to the normal seats.


----------

